
Maryam Mirzakhani, first woman to win mathematics' Fields medal, dies at 40 - jansho
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2017/jul/15/maryam-mirzakhani-mathematician-dies-40
======
Boothroid
I look forward to the day when someones sex becomes irrelevant when mentioning
their accomplishments.

